# What type of grease (limb pocket)??



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

white lithium works great, i think some have used wheel bearing greese also cuz moisture doesnt affect it


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

I use silicone base grease such as die electric grease since it has no real oder and is water proof. Down side pricey white lithium most use. Both can be purchased at auto parts store. Wheel bearing have to strong of an oder for me.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> white lithium works great, i think some have used wheel bearing greese also cuz moisture doesnt affect it


x2..............


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I use a teflon grease from ford.....its used on drive shaft slip joints....its about thirty bucks a can, but it will last me forever and its meant for austeer environments...a little goes a long way

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> I use a teflon grease from *ford* .....


WHAT.....friends dont let friends put FORD grease on Hoyts!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

X3...... to what dwagnor says.

Years ago I found a bicycle wheel bearing grease called Bull Shot.
It's a clear purple grease that stays and stays and stays.

If you look at the newer Bowtechs....the grease they use is a clear purple...and looks identical to Bull Shot although I can't for sure say that that's what they use.

When in doubt....White Lithium.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

I use fishing reel grease...works well...clean to use


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

something thats not tacky, doesn't act like flypaper (hold grit)


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

dwagoner said:


> WHAT.....friends dont let friends put FORD grease on Hoyts!!!!!!! LOL


HEY!!!!!

I drive a Ford F-250CC with a 7.3L Powerstroke!!!!!!


----------



## RAM56 (Aug 28, 2008)

Permatex anti-seize compound.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

hansel said:


> HEY!!!!!
> 
> I drive a Ford F-250CC with a 7.3L Powerstroke!!!!!!


well your lucky you shoot a hoyt then, after the truck breaks down you can still hunt.........


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

My 2000 FORD F-150 has 382,000 miles on it and still runs like a champ, n my 97 Hoyt has about as many shots thru it...and no bailouts. Di-electric always a good choice.


----------



## jeeperforlife (Jun 20, 2007)

RAM56 said:


> Permatex anti-seize compound.


That will work at keeping the noise down but its also an abrasive. Id stick with plain old lithium grease.


----------

